# For those of you who have had sex...



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Do you always use protection with your partner?
Have you ever been "caught up in the moment" and not used a condom? Or maybe you/your gf forgot to take birth control pills?


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Happens ALL the time....albiet not good....if u get a disease..oh well???


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

I used a condom all the time. Be aware there could be other diseases spread even with condoms. It was never like I got caught up in the moment and just did it raw.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Getting "caught up in the moment" is an excuse. It doesn't really happen. It's just something people say who don't want to be responsible.

Once you acknowledge responsibility, it's always there in the back of your mind.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Condom=Seatbelt


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hardly ever used them when I was sexually active. I didn't have casual sex though, just in committed relationships with girls I knew and trusted. Birth control pills and the pull-out method worked for me since I'm not a dad and STD-free.

That said, I wouldn't advise going without condoms...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Daktoria said:


> *Getting "caught up in the moment" is an excuse. It doesn't really happen. It's just something people say who don't want to be responsible.*
> 
> Once you acknowledge responsibility, it's always there in the back of your mind.


Yeah...I don't understand that excuse. I really wouldn't like to be a teen mom lol. Safety first! :yes


----------



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

mezz, did you get it on without t a condom?


----------



## iwanttobebetter (Feb 12, 2013)

When I was younger, the pill was making me crazy so I stopped...also condoms dont feel as good. My bf and I used the "pull out" method. I got pregnaunt..I had an abortion. Now that I killed my unborn baby, Ill never had sex without protection again.


----------



## bananafanafo (Jan 31, 2013)

yes! always always

even though i'm married, we use protection. we're wanting to wait on children. i was on the pill, but i wasn't happy taking it. condoms, my friend!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

nervousman said:


> mezz, did you get it on without t a condom?


Nope. Read the post I made right above yours.
I'll use condoms + birth control until I'm ready to be a mother. Which isn't anytime soon. :b


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I always use protection. I don't care how long I'm with a girl. I would only NOT use a condom if she is definitely on some sort of birth control AND she specifically requests it.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

I dated a guy that said the pull out method was a reliable form of birth control...words couldn't express the anger and frustration I felt. There's was no way he was going to talk me into having sex without a condom. 

I don't like the pill (I'm forgetful and worry a lot about side effects) so I've considered non-hormonal, long term options. I'll probably never birth any children anyway. 

Whenever I have sex I'd like to be on some form of birth control and use condoms. I need all the protection I can get. I am in no way cut out for motherhood.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I have always used condoms except for maybe 2 times.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i got a vasectomy so i don't need em.

previous gf had an abortion due to our carelessness/crapy-ness of condoms.


----------



## Moongirlie (Jan 1, 2012)

Always use protection. Almost happened where I didnt once, but then i interrupted and had it put on. 

Don't play with this rule. It can have many repercussions.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Never used protection, never will.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> Never used protection, never will.


Shouldnt you be at least worrying about catching something from the other person? I think everyone should be concerned about their own safety first.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

lightningstorm said:


> Shouldnt you be at least worrying about catching something from the other person? I think everyone should be concerned about their own safety first.


I would be worried about catching something if I was sleeping around but I still wouldn't use protection because I'm an idiot. >_< my girlfriend doesn't have a STD so I don't really care lol.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I've been with my fair share of women. The only person I've had unprotected sex with is my current girlfriend. We've been together for a little over four years and we only used protection for 6-8 months of the relationship. All the other time we've used the pull out method.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It's funny. I used to carry a condom in my wallet, until it got 10 years old. Then I threw it out.


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

Me and my ex used condoms the first 3 months we were together, after that is was all natural. She was on the depo vera shot, then switched over to the pill. It was fun, going back to condoms doesn't make me happy.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Even when you're on the pill you can still get pregnant, I have never risked it, only when I was getting the morning after pill anyway and the time when i was on the pill.

The pull out method is not always effective. Pre cum DOES contain sperm that is what catches people out using the pull out method, I didn't discover that till I was 17, I was 18 before I knew you could catch stds from oral aswell :S

Honestly be wary of men trying to get out of using condoms, we have all had that one boyfriend that didn't like using condoms but disappears when you're late for your period.

You can never really trust, a person might be cheating on you and catch something off someone else.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Well when you're young and quiet, you can attract the wrong type and end up just being grateful for the attention. Me and my ex had this discussion, when you're a moderately attractive female it is easier to get attrention. In my case the people that were forward about asking me on a date were the scumbags.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, no. I mean, after four years diseases shouldn't really be an issue. And after that long and I still catch something, that means that he's doing things he shouldn't be, which would give me a suspicious hint, so... yeaahhh x__x otherwise, we've used condoms a few times, but other than that I have contraception built in anyway, so it's kinda handy.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Hadron said:


> Lol, how many sexual partners do people have nowadays. It boggles my mind. Especially on this site. I've only had one, and even that was by pure accident.


how was it an accident? Did you trip and fell on her lady parts?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

nubly said:


> I've been with my fair share of women. The only person I've had unprotected sex with is my current girlfriend. We've been together for a little over four years and we only used protection for 6-8 months of the relationship. All the other time we've used the pull out method.


She doesn't use anything? Be careful!


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't use any form of birth control with my partner, and we haven't for years. One or both of us is sterile, obviously and luckily!


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

The last girl I dated longish-term told me she had *never* had sex with a condom. Never. She was 30 years old and was pretty experienced in bed. It blew my mind. She said that she knew her cycles and knew the exact days when she could get pregnant. 2 years after we broke up, I heard she was pregnant. Her ex-husband she married because he had gotten her pregnant and now she is married to daddy #2 because he knocked her up. Is it really that big of a deal to use protection? I don't LIKE using it, but it's not like it completely derails me in the sack or anything.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

meganmila said:


> She doesn't use anything? Be careful!


She just recently got on the pill two weeks ago. She doesn't like the side effects so I don't know if she'll stay on it. Wish there were something for guys.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

nubly said:


> She just recently got on the pill two weeks ago. She doesn't like the side effects so I don't know if she'll stay on it. Wish there were something for guys.


I've heard there is a shot for guys...I dunno if it's in the US yet...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm surprised at how many women "dislike" being on the pill. I guess I just got lucky with choosing a pill that doesn't have any side effects. My pill also makes it so I only have my period 4 times a year.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The pill killed my sex drive and it took over a year for it to recover. The IUD is much better. Well, vasectomy is probably the best.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm surprised at how many women "dislike" being on the pill. I guess I just got lucky with choosing a pill that doesn't have any side effects. My pill also makes it so I only have my period 4 times a year.


No you are not the only one...I basically have no side effects.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm surprised at how many women "dislike" being on the pill. I guess I just got lucky with choosing a pill that doesn't have any side effects. My pill also makes it so I only have my period 4 times a year.


Lucky! I've had a few side effects and after several packs, they've finally started to subside. I'm taking a generic which is reported to have a lot of bad side effects so compared to others on the same pill, i've had it easy.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

mandatory I'm a virgin post.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> Lucky! I've had a few side effects and after several packs, they've finally started to subside. I'm taking a generic which is reported to have a lot of bad side effects so compared to others on the same pill, i've had it easy.


I've also heard to wait three months and see if the side effects has stopped. Like say you are having side effects just wait it to until three months into your packs and see if they decrease.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Some of the pills can cause depression and major mood swings. It helps with excessive hair and weight problems. My periods are all over the place without it. Using condoms is a little uncomfortable, my ex said it felt the same, you can get the thin ones anyway.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

I use the trusty magnum xl's :wink


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Crown condoms are the best as far as sensitivity is concerned. All condoms feel pretty terrible though.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

We try to use protection. Latex condoms SUCK, so we've most recently used lambskin, which is much better. But going bareback is the best feeling ever. She knows how much I like not using a condom, so sometimes we do that and get the morning-after pill (but this practice can get very expensive). She'll be on the pill when I visit her next month. Thank God.


----------



## Badwolf (Oct 13, 2012)

Yikes, I hope I don't get side-effects when I go on the pill because that's my only option. :?


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I use a condom in the beginning, but after we've ****ed a bunch of times already and trust that neither of us have any diseases I don't use one.

And I only have 25 kids so you know it works.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I had to get blood work done for insurance and just checked my results today and found that I was HIV negative. It's something I had always wondered about the past year, but it's such a relief to know I'm clean. Every girl I've been with, there was at least one instance where I didn't use protection.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah I have. I was with the guy for half a decade so it was bound to happen.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

I've never had sex with a condom since my girlfriend has an IUD and she's the only person I've had sex with, doesn't even feel that great without a condom so I can only imagine how ****ty it must feel with one. I'd rather jack off lol.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

PaysageDHiver said:


> We try to use protection. Latex condoms SUCK, so we've most recently used lambskin, which is much better. But going bareback is the best feeling ever. She knows how much I like not using a condom, so sometimes we do that and get the morning-after pill (but this practice can get very expensive). She'll be on the pill when I visit her next month. Thank God.


umm baby killer


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

PaysageDHiver said:


> We try to use protection. Latex condoms SUCK, so we've most recently used lambskin, which is much better. But going bareback is the best feeling ever. She knows how much I like not using a condom, so sometimes we do that and get the morning-after pill (but this practice can get very expensive). She'll be on the pill when I visit her next month. Thank God.


In the UK is it free from some places, but they take your details down to make sure you aren't taking advantage. They watch you like a hawk to make sure you aren't sneaking it for a friend aswell.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

We only tried to use a condom once, but she said that it really hurt her so we never tried it again. She said it folds up under the foreskin and scratches on the inside. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

arnie said:


> We only tried to use a condom once, but she said that it really hurt her so we never tried it again. She said it folds up under the foreskin and scratches on the inside. Has anyone else had this problem?


Maybe you arent getting all the air out. Took me a few times to put it on so it didnt move around

Were confident with the pill and pullout, so we dont use condoms if shes on the pill


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

arnie said:


> We only tried to use a condom once, but she said that it really hurt her so we never tried it again. She said it folds up under the foreskin and scratches on the inside. Has anyone else had this problem?


No but if you haven't tried using lube then try it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Badwolf said:


> Yikes, I hope I don't get side-effects when I go on the pill because that's my only option. :?


If you're allergic to latex then know that they make condoms of other materials. I believe lambskin is the most common alternative.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

nubly said:


> If you're allergic to latex then know that they make condoms of other materials. I believe lambskin is the most common alternative.


You can still get HIV and other viruses with lambskin.

There is another kind of non-latex condom.

http://www.lifestyles.com/products/skyn/


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

arnie said:


> We only tried to use a condom once, but she said that it really hurt her so we never tried it again. She said it folds up under the foreskin and scratches on the inside. Has anyone else had this problem?


you're suppose to move the foreskin all the way behind your head then put it on and don't forget to squeez the air out of the tip before unrolling  wrap it up before you get something sloots gonna sloot nomsayin?


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

I used a condom every time. "Caught up in the moment"? Hmmm lets see, wait a minute longer before screwing so I can put a condom on or have an unwanted kid.

Choice is easily made.

And the pull out method is really not safe at all. The last thing I wanted to do when I was about to come, was to stop and pull out.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

if your boyfriend is too cheap to buy condoms, dump him and get a manfriend  I buy two boxes of 36 so I'm never caught with out any. I need a condom dispenser lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> Even when you're on the pill you can still get pregnant, I have never risked it, only when I was getting the morning after pill anyway and the time when i was on the pill.
> 
> The pull out method is not always effective. Pre cum DOES contain sperm that is what catches people out using the pull out method, I didn't discover that till I was 17, I was 18 before I knew you could catch stds from oral aswell :S
> 
> ...


Pre cum only contains sperm if the man has already ejaculated and has not yet urinated, meaning that some sperm from the previous ejaculation is still in his urethra.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

My partner and I never use protection. She's on the pill and we've both been tested.


----------



## leeleekiti (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm waaaaaaaay too terrified of getting pregnant to not use condoms. If he doesn't have the box within reach when we start making out, the clothes stay on. The first time I did anything sexual it wasn't even legit sex and my period was two days late and I FREAKED. There's no way I could have condom-less sex at this point.


----------



## kellyannt (Mar 19, 2012)

Yikes I've made this irresponsible decision once :no I was 25, it was my first time, long term boyfriend (still with him) and we used the pull out method which really isn't safe at all. He didn't "finish" so to say. Luckily there were no consequences. I got on the birth control pill, switched around to 3 different ones cause they made me want to kill somebody (lol hormones), got off of those and now we do condoms. But yeah, pull out is not a good idea, I'm embarrassed that we were that stupid.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

The 4 years I've been with my girlfriend she has been on birth control. Good thing too as I don't find sex very satisfying wearing a condom. I can't cum when wearing one


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

If you aint going raw you aint hardcore, what can I say it aint easy being cheesy baby.

.

on a serious note, I have too often in the past. I'm a very impulsive person and when alcohol is thrown into the mix I'd probably put my dick into a woodchipper. 

now after watching a lot of 16 and pregnant and such shows I try to be better, the only thing is "in the moment" is so so tempting.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

gusstaf said:


> I've thought about the pill, but I'm sooo bad about taking anything I'm prescribed on a regular basis that I think I'd inevitably screw up. I have a doctor's appointment soon and I think I might ask about alternative versions, ie. the patch or the shot. Thus far, it's been condoms, and no, neither he nor I have been so caught in the moment so as to forget about protection.


Get an IUD.


----------



## Eyesontheskies (Jan 31, 2013)

Sphere said:


> In my last relationship we stopped using protection after about a year, then continued having sex for just over 2 years without it.
> 
> Pre-cum contains no sperm, so as long as guy pulls out before big finish there's very small chance of anyone getting pregnant. Protection is still a good idea tho, me and my ex didn't use protection because we weren't really against the idea of having kids, it was just a let fate decide kinda situation plus neither of us liked condoms and the pill gave her some bat**** crazy mood swings lol


This is not true. Pre-cum DOES have a small amount of sperm in it and I know quite a few people who have gotten pregnant even though they always used the "pull out" method


----------

